# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  My fired bellied toad is bloated

## Classpi

So first off, my toad was acting weird for a few days. He hardly touched the water and he hardly moved. He has eaten also. I found him today bloated laying on his little landing. His legs are spread out. He's still alive but quite bloated to where i noticed. I looked on a few websites and couldn't get a direct answer. One person said that they could be shedding, but the person who asked the question said that they're toad died because of dropsy. Here's the link for it. Sick fire belly toad? - Yahoo! Answers
I honestly don't know what's going on with him.
Any help?

----------


## Carlos

Hello Classpi, sorry your frog is sick  :Frown:  .  Bloating can be caused by several health issues.  Could you please answer these questions to try and narrow it down?  Thank you  :Smile:  !
*
Trouble in the Frog Enclosure
The following information will be very helpful if provided when requesting assistance with either your frog or enclosure. To help with your questions, please utilize the below list and post the information in the proper forum area to get advice from FF members that keep the same frog. This will allow for little confusion and a faster more informed response.


1. Tank Size and volume of water in it (full, 1/2 filled, etc.)?

2. Number of inhabitants including all frogs and any fish?

3. Water source and any conditioner treatments?

4. Water Temperature and how is it heated (if so)?

5. Water chemistry levels: pH; Ammonia (NH3); Nitrites (NO2); Nitrates (NO3)? Note that if you do not have test kits, most aquariums/pet shops will do complimentary tests if you take a clean water sample.

6. Describe any filter system including model and media?[/COLOR]

7. Substrate type? 

8. Tank set-up (plants (live or artificial), driftwood, hide outs and other decor? - How were things prepared prior to being put into the tank? 

9. Main frog staple food and any treats? How often you feed?

10. CA, vitamins, and any other additives used (how often)? 

11. Lighting set-up and hours it's used? 

12. When is the last time frog ate? 

13. Have you found poop lately? 

14. A picture would be helpful including frog and tank (any including cell phone pics are fine). 

15. How old is the frog? 

16. How long have you owned him/her? 

17. Is the frog wild caught or captive bred? 

18. Any medications in the water (treatment dosis and for how long)?

19. Any salt in water (how much)?

20. Is the tank kept in a high or low traffic area? 

21. Describe tank maintenance to include water changes, cleaning, media changes, etc.).


By Lynn(flybyferns), GrifTheGreat, and aquatic questions added by Carlos(Mentat)*

----------


## Classpi

1. The tank is 4.2 in height, 11.6 inches x 11.8 inches width. Here's the tank Amazon.com: Lee's Fire Belly Landing, Round w/Lid, Handle, Tray, Plant: Pet Supplies The wat

2. Only one frog. No fish.

3. Water source is from the sink. I use Top Fish water conditionor

4. Water temperature is room temp, no heating

5. N/A

6. No filter system. The aquarium itself has little holes at the bottom where debris will flow out when the cage is picked up

7. Pebbles and a landing in the middle.

8. One artificial plant, and a rock hide-out. 

9. Live crickets. Once a day. (Since he doesn't more than one a day)

10. Nope.

11. No lighting.

12. A day ago (believed) 

13. No. But i have been finding this clear mucus with little black dots in it.

14.  In the second picture you can see the mucus on the landing

15. I don't know. He was a light green when we got him 2 years age. Now's he a dark green but i believe that is because we gave him mealworms last time. We don't give him those anymore

16. For about 2 years or so.

17. Captive bred

18. No.

19. No.

20. High.

21. I clean the tank almost every week

I'm probably don't have the right stuff to take care of him, don't I.  :Frown: 
I've been thinking of getting a new, bigger cage for a while. But because of the way he's been acting, I'm thinking twice about it. 
Should i get a new tank and maybe a heat light?

Now he is "coughing"

----------


## Terry

These toads will "puff-up" before shedding. If there isn't any other signs, like skin discoloration, lack of appetite, abnormal behavior or poor swimming ability, then your toad is probably OK. However, taking your toad to the vet will be necessary if symptoms get worse. Abnormal bloating, sometimes called edema, is caused by poor husbandry and simple changes in water chemistry maybe all that is necessary. Always make sure that the water is properly conditioned and at the right temperature. Since these toads love water and sometimes secrete a toxic substance, make sure you make frequent water changes. Good luck!

----------


## Classpi

I do add water conditioner to the water and clean the tank every week  (he's quite messy)
He's still bloated and "coughing".
He doesn't have any skin problems, abnormal behavior, and he doesn't eat a lot in the first place.
But I was wondering, should I place him by my window where heat and light can come in? ( I'm not going to have the window open for long periods of time)
Or should i get a light or not do anything about it?

----------


## badkelpie

They prefer cool to heat, so you're not doing him a disservice by not getting him a heat lamp.  He'd probably enjoy a larger tank though  :Smile: .

----------


## Classpi

Yea, I'm actually getting a bigger tank for him this week so, hopefully he likes it!  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos

How is the frog and bloating doing?  From your answers it's hard to pinpoint a cause since there are a few problems to correct.  If frog is still bloated, get some Epsom Salts and prepare a 1 gallon dechlorinated water solution with 1 teaspoon Epsom Salt.  Use that in the enclosure for a day and let us know if there are any improvements.  

OK, think the first thing to do is for you to read this excellent care article: Frog Forum - Fire-Bellied Toad Care and Breeding - Bombina orientalis and relatives and follow it's advice.  Since you don't have a filter in there, 50% daily same temperature dechlorinated water changes is the norm to keep toxic ammonia levels down.  After you read article do get a larger enclosure for it where it's possible to control it's parameters and use at least a small air powered foam filter to keep ammonia and nitrites down.  

That gravel is an impaction risk should the frog accidentally ingest some while grabbing a cricket.  In a larger tank could use a small glass dish or bowl to feed crickets in.  Also, dust crickets with CA/D3 2X and vitamins 1X weekly on different days with skip days in between.  The glass bowl will keep crickets from jumping out and getting dust washed off.  Good luck!

----------


## Classpi

Thank you for the advice!  :Smile:  He is still bloated and not eating ever since he was bloating, but when I cleaned his cage he turned normal, so maybe he's just shedding?
We actually have Epsom Salt, so when I get the bigger tank, which I hope I can get that tomorrow, I'll add the salt to his water and hopefully I can get a filter. Now, would it be okay if I get larger pebbles? Ones that are too big for him to acciedently eat?
Or something else that would be easy
to clean?

----------


## Carlos

> ... Now, would it be okay if I get larger pebbles? Ones that are too big for him to acciedently eat? Or something else that would be easy
> to clean?


Glad bloating went away!  Pebbles to large to eat are fine.  Would not add a thick layer because dirt will get between them and will be harder to clean with gravel cleaner or similar.

----------


## Terry

I agree about a larger tank. These toads enjoy basking in the sun, so a low wattage spot light directed onto a rock will be welcomed. Keep the overall temperature around 74(F). There are four species of FBT available in the pet trade, each one requires slightly different care, but all are "heliotherms" (love basking in the sun).

----------


## Classpi

I actually found a heat lamp that I can use when I get the bigger tank. So all I'm going to need is a filter and larger pebbles  :Smile:

----------


## MantisMan

be careful with heat lamps! you don't want a bulb bigger than 40W

----------


## Terry

Alex has a good idea, using lamps of 40 watts or less. There are several species of frogs and toads that like to bask in the sun. I wasn't aware of that fact until I spent several months as an amphibian keeper at the local zoo.

----------

